# MDF 12” Sub Enclosure/SPL Contest/Pics!!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought this Audiobahn bass driver off ebay it’s a pre-amp aka universal amplifier gain can control input sensitivity to any amp up to 8 volts of output. I mounted the three knob remote on my center console it controls level, bass boost from 40hz to 200hz, and it has Q-control.
I mounted in the driver’s side trunk pocket....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14931&item=5710998617&rd=1

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/bassdriver_4.jpg

Me and a buddy of mine are going to start building custom and pre-fab style subwoofer boxes sealed and ported made out of ¾” MDF (Medium Density Fiberboard).

We built this ported subwoofer enclosure in 3 hours it’s made of ¾” MDF(Medium Density Fiberboard) and is 34 ½ ” wide, 13 ½” high, and 13 ½ ” deep, the port is 10” wide, 10” deep and 3” high, tuned to 45hz, the internal volume is 2.75 cubic feet, we inverted the sub to show off the nice chrome basket and magnet. This box was built for my car so it is perfect for a Maxima’s trunk (a box like this we will sell for $125.00 plus shipping).
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/24211/6

http://www.rankmyride.com/?page=cars/view&CID=642

I bought a 12” DVC AUDIO FONICS Digital Max SPL Subwoofer off of Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5706886851&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT

This setup will be for SPL contests only my 2 Xtant 12’s will be my daily subs. 

This was my very 1st time trying the bass contest at a show.

I hit 135.8 DB and placed 3rd in the 0”-15” Subwoofer class in the SPL contest.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

> bass boost from 40hz to 200hz


isnt bass boost usually measured in dB's and the crossover in hz? The boxes are nice, they could use carpet though


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> isnt bass boost usually measured in dB's and the crossover in hz? The boxes are nice, they could use carpet though


a lot of boosts have adjustable center freqs and adjustable boost levels, my avionixx and cadence are both set up like that


----------

